# I'll draw your betta



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello, artist here wanting to practice my bettas.  
I do my art digitally, so I'll just post the pic for you on here quoting your original post. Thanks!~

Please post betta's name, pic, and type(CT, VT, etc.)


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr.NoNameYet, HalfMoon


----------



## ZanyaMarie (Jan 3, 2015)

Axeria said:


> Mr.NoNameYet, HalfMoon


Gorgeous boy! I'll get started now


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you!  Can't wait! ^_^


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

You can do any of my boys that you wish!

Callisto:









Neptune:









And\Or Enceladus! 










I've got more pictures of each in my "My Finkids" Album.


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Pls draw Jones  He is in my avatar 
Name: Jones
Age: 5 months
Tail type: Double tail
Colour: Multi-colour

He currently is battling fin rot in his QT


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you would like you can draw Nightmare. If you need more pictures, there is more in my album.
Name: Nightmare
Type: Double Rose tail (HM)


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Coral 

Vail tail


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Elliot

Elephant Ear Plakat


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

If you have time could you do Misha? HMPK


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

I hope you're not getting too swamped with requests!

I'd love it if you could draw my Twin Tail Halfmoon, Nobel.


----------

